# split into an observation hive



## mcdermottm (Apr 27, 2010)

I am a newbie. i purchased a few 10 med frame hives nearly 3 weeks ago. they are doing well and have about 17-18 frames drawn out each now. i have lots of capped brood, larvae, pollen, etc... they are both nice strong hives. my hubby and i built a five med frame observation hive for my birthday over the weekend. i want to make a split to load the observation hive. i would like to watch them make a new queen. do i take from just one hive...both?? what would be a good mix to take? i know i need newly laid eggs. what else? do i fill all five? :s
fyi::i chose 5 frames so that i can put them in a nuc before winter and overwinter them on top of one of my other hives.


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

I would put one frame of open brood w/eggs on bottom. 
One frame capped brood second up.
One drawn or partially drawn frame 3rd. Then the next two undrawn.

The empty one, take a garden sprayer and fill the holes with 1:1. Make sure they have enough young nurse bees to cover 2 frames totally. (better if it was crowded enough to cover 2 1/2 frames)

Make sure they have 1:1 in a feeder and make sure they have pollen patties. I cut 1"x4" squares and put two on top of each brood frame. It lets you see them work it for a while.

Close everything up and enjoy.



Take care
Mark


PS. Micheal Bush has a good section on his site ire http://bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm about observation hives. Worth the reading.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd put a frame of eggs and brood, a frame of emerging brood and a frame of honey and pollen and shake a couple of extra frames of bees into the observation hive. You want about twice as many bees as you think you need and in about three weeks when they haven't go the new queen laying yet, you could add a frame of emerging brood just to boost them again. Then you get to watch them raise a queen etc.


----------



## mcdermottm (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for the info. so all of the frames should come from one of my hives? how do i shake bees into my observation hive?? do i close the tube off with grass for a few days until they consider this their new home?? the observation hive will be about 50 ft away from where the hives are now. the hive does have a feeder and i do have pollen patties. i used foundationless which they are drawing out beautifully. i combined the info from beesource plans and bush bees...thanks again michael bush!! :thumbsup:


----------



## marksmith (May 4, 2010)

From whichever hive that can best spare the resources.


If you take emerging from one hive, open brood and eggs from another, and stores from yet another it will be just as effective. The nurse bees dont care. They just want/need something to do.

As for shaking into your OB hive, its effective to shake them into it when you install the frames. Like is being said though, make sure you have more than what you think you will need.

If you find yourself short on bees, rather than take the OB hive out and opening it up, you can take a box that had young bees shaken into it. Leave it in a cool dark place overnight, then open them up with no other choice but to wander into the OB hive. I did this early last week and it works wonderfully.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>thanks for the info. so all of the frames should come from one of my hives?

One or three or more. Just not two... confusion is your friend.

> how do i shake bees into my observation hive??

Well you can lay it flat and shake them onto the combs and then try to brush them off the edges while you close up. Or you can shake the excess into an empty nuc box and connect (read "duct tape" or other jury rig) the hose to the hole in the nuc. That way with no comb in the nuc they will smell the brood and move into the hive. Then remove the nuc.

>do i close the tube off with grass for a few days until they consider this their new home?? 

No. I would put twice as many in to make up for the drift. How will they get food and water if they are confined?

>the observation hive will be about 50 ft away from where the hives are now. the hive does have a feeder and i do have pollen patties. i used foundationless which they are drawing out beautifully. i combined the info from beesource plans and bush bees...thanks again michael bush!! 

Glad I could help.


----------

